# Three Common Concealed Carry Mistakes You Really Don’t Want to Make



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-carry-mistakes-you-really-dont-want-to-make/


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The most important is know the laws. Ignorance of the law is no excuse. In reality it can't be helped now a days but it won't keep you from getting arrested


----------



## Hanshi (Apr 28, 2018)

You said it, Tony!


----------

